#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > FaaDoOEngineers.com Court Room! >  >  Infraction for rajesh272: Not Following Rules

## FaaDoO-Engineer

User: rajesh272
Infraction: Not Following Rules
Points: 5

Administrative Note:


> Please STOP REPRTING Genuine Posts



Message to User:


> Hi Rajesh
> 
> You have received a warning for reporting genuine posts on FaaDoOEngineers.com forums.
> 
> Stop doing it or you will be BANNED permanently.
> 
> Thanks








  Similar Threads: Infraction for faadopriya: Spamming Some Rules, FAQ, How To's etc etc.. Australia New Student Visa Rules & Policy - New student visa rules for Australia Infraction for chatur: SPAM Infraction for jasperstyledeyes: Spamming

----------

